# dead leaves as decor in aquariums?



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry for yet another post :-? I was browsing youtube the other day for fish vids and came across a video of a corydoras tank that had these lovely huge dead leaves (from trees...not aquatic plants ) as decor in it. In the description it said what the leaves were but I can't remember the name and I can't find the video again. I really want some of those leaves in my tank. can anyone tell me what sort of leaves they might have been? where could I get them? are there any kinds of leaves I could find myself and use? obviously they have to be completely inert for use in tanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Never apologize for questions! That's what we are all here for. 
I use Almond leaves in my tanks. I wonder if that's what you saw? I know other leaves can be used but not sure which those are. I ordered 50 leaves off of Ebay and I think it was a measly eight bucks. These leaves will last me a very long time. Do you want the link? I'll have to go hunt it down...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the seller I purchased from, and I highly recommend her!
She has a great quality product and excellent customer service. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Gr-B-SMALL-F...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58867ac0de


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks aunt kymmie, i think it may have been almond leaves!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well don't count on the inert part.

All leaves will release tannins (although not nearly as much as driftwood) and can lower ph a tiny bit.

That's actually a good thing- tannins are good for soft-water fish.

I've used maple and oak before, but only the leaves I pulled out of my mosquito bucket.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

so i could find some large oak or maple leaves and use them? that would be great. much easier to get hold of than almond.
i knew they'd leach tannins, and the fish i'm keeping like acid water so that's fine. i have driftwood in my tank anyway.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The leaves have to be dried first, not fresh off the tree. Dry leaves like oak are often used for some dwarf cichlid species that spawn on them. And to provide a realistic substrate for bottom fish. And also to lower pH and soften the water somewhat. As others have mentioned.

I believe the leaves will rot in time, and must be removed. I have never gone down this street, so I can't suggest how long they last. Redchigh can perhaps confirm/comment on this aspect.

Byron.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

i realise they have to be dry  its winter where i live so there are plenty of leaves left over from autumn


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would stick with leaves from hardwood trees, as these will last the longest underwater. The Indian almond leaves are a popular choice because of the tannins they release but also because they're very tough and last a very long time underwater compared to things like oak and maple leaves. Those fall apart faster and have to be replaced more often.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

i don't suppose fish shops sell dead leaves? I would like to be able to find some myself but I have a feeling almond leaves aren't something you see lying around in the garden.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't personally seen the almond leaves for sale at any stores, but you can get them from Aquabid for very little money (less than ten dollars for a few dozen leaves, shipping included, is not uncommon).


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> I would stick with leaves from hardwood trees, as these will last the longest underwater. The Indian almond leaves are a popular choice because of the tannins they release but also because they're very tough and last a very long time underwater compared to things like oak and maple leaves. Those fall apart faster and have to be replaced more often.


The Indian Almond leaves are very tough. I've had some in my tank for nearly two weeks now and they aren't showing any signs of breaking down yet, at all. Which means the batch of 50 leaves I purchased will last me a very long, long time.


----------

